
Harvard says foreign freshmen can't come to campus this fall - DarkContinent
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/22/world/coronavirus-covid-19.html
======
gowld
Link is bogus.

Here's one that works:

[https://www.bostonherald.com/2020/07/21/harvard-wont-
allow-f...](https://www.bostonherald.com/2020/07/21/harvard-wont-allow-first-
year-international-students-on-campus-this-fall/)

>First-year international students won’t be allowed on Harvard University’s
campus this fall, the institution said Tuesday, citing federal visa
restrictions on new scholars who will take their classes entirely online.

>The announcement comes a week after an Immigration and Customs Enforcement
policy that would have expelled international students studying virtually amid
the coronavirus pandemic was rescinded.

> While the policy shift allows current international students to remain in
> the United States while completing their courses online, it doesn’t apply to
> newly admitted international scholars who require F-1 sponsorship

Which is strange because Harvard is NOT completely online for first-year, only
partially online.

~~~
injb
>Which is strange because Harvard is NOT completely online for first-year,
only partially online.

AFAIK, there's a certain minimum proportion of classes that have to be in-
person to meet the visa requirements.

